
Google Plans New, Smarter Messaging App - jonbaer
http://www.wsj.com/article_email/google-plans-new-smarter-messaging-app-1450816899-lMyQjAxMTA1OTI5MjUyMDI5Wj
======
byoung2
Why not just include this feature in Hangouts? Is it necessary to create a new
platform?

------
sssilver
Yes, but will it fully support third party clients?

